# Wild Camping Scare Conclusion



## Anonymous

Hi All

A week has passed since our ordeal at Aldeburgh. I say "ordeal" as it has affected both of us quite badly. I have woken up several times this week at the slightest noise in the house reliving the fear that I felt. My wife is restless and finds it hard to get to sleep. I guess this will pass as the memory fades.

Thanks to everyone who posted with sympathy and understanding, it really does help to know that our community cares. 
Reflecting on this and reading other posts I have come to the following conclusions.

1. Follow Steve's advice and keep a very low profile and pick you spot with great care.
2.These attacks are not random chance pranks. They are deliberate attacks to scare you @@@@less.
3.The motivation for these attacks is uncertain. Locals who dislike motorhomes, park owners who lose trade, jealousy , who knows...
4.They can happen anywhere, quiet hidden lay-by or remote beauty spot, but one thing is for sure, you found the spot,....... so will they. 
5.Damage to a MH is expensive to repair.
6.It's simply not worth the risk....anywhere.
7.Being with other MHs is no deterant. Safety in numbers does not apply.
8.Be prepared for this and don't think it will never happen to you
9.The people who conduct theses attacks are the same kind who go out and attack other minority groups. Gays, blacks, muslims, asians etc. Sick sad and dangerous people.

If you are an old hand reading this and think I'm overreacting I am not. I loved wildcamping and have no wish to scare anyone but only to inform. If you are a newbee thinking of it my advice would be don't, there are plenty of remote and beautiful CLs offering cheap, secure camping.

Wishing everyone a great season ...have fun and be safe.

Jim and Janet


----------



## 92060

One way of looking at it, but as a newcomer to motorhoming and wild camping, I've had a few experiences of this sort of thing.
Last time we were parked in a place called Cardona in Spain, nr the Parador and someone came knocking at 4:00am while we slept in my friends Type 2 VW.
They were not friendly and unluckilly for them found they had chosen a camper with 3 angry young men in it. Following a short scuffle we soon sent them packing with some sore eyes and a few bruises to remember their night. Should I add that at an armoury in France we picked up some pepper spray for €9?
Moral of the story,next time someone thinks we motorhomers are a weak target, think again!


----------



## Anonymous

I have to slay I have watched this world change for the worst and particularly in this country where vandelism, muggings, drugs and God knows what are rife. Each day people are assaulted just for fun, race or religios conviction or to obtain funds for the purchase of drugs. Many crimes are actually committed while people are on them and they are certainly not people who are afraid of the police or anyting else. Age, drink and drugs makes the invincible in their minds.

You only need something to happen once and your life may be ruined or terminated while the purpetrators will suffer nothing as they are unlikely to be caught or given ridiculous sentences as a result of their upbringing.

So it will be rare for me to wildcamp anywhere particularly as I have only done it once and found myself encircled by motorbikes revving up and unless HelenB is with you, forget about wild camping.

If HelenB is with you, you can safely park in Liverpools docklands.


----------



## Bazbro

I've never contemplated wild camping, but just because you haven't, don't think this post doesn't concern you. It does.

We have "freedoms" in this country, and they are gradually being eroded and totally lost to us, by Government stealth, single-interest groups, public apathy, weakness, crime and so on.

Just because you don't approve of something, be very careful about demonstrating opposition to those who do indulge in whatever it is, or showing apathy when something is in danger of being banned. Because it won't be long before something you cherish will be under threat from some partisan group or other.

"Wild camping" is just such a freedom. Whilst I don't currently wild camp, there may come a time when I do want to, and I want that freedom to be there. Because of incidents like scotjimland's dreadful experience (our heartfelt sympathies to you, Jim & Janet), it's now becoming vital that this country officially provides safe, recognised "stopovers" for genuine people like ourselves, because at present there is no alternative - either pay to stay on a site, or keep moving - and that's not right.

So whatever your current views on the morality of stopping wherever you want to for the night (within reason), fight for the freedom to be able to do so, or this will be another "freedom" lost.

Phew! Sorry if that's been a bit of a rant, but I've become so incensed over the years by vocal minorities demonstrating against the silent majority, that there's a time coming when it has to stop.

I'd be pleased to hear other's views.

Barry


----------



## peejay

B&S wrote;


> "Wild camping" is just such a freedom. Whilst I don't currently wild camp, there may come a time when I do want to, and I want that freedom to be there. Because of incidents like scotjimland's dreadful experience (our heartfelt sympathies to you, Jim & Janet), it's now becoming vital that this country officially provides safe, recognised "stopovers" for genuine people like ourselves, because at present there is no alternative - either pay to stay on a site, or keep moving - and that's not right.


Thought pondering comments there B&S, only one thing i'd like to comment on;

The best way for motorhomers to fight for proper recognised stopovers in this country is to join the campaign being waged by www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk click on the link and register your support if you haven't already done so. I know it's been posted before but just a reminder to those that haven't registerd.

'however' a network of stopovers by their very nature can't be 100% safe and won't stop jealous morons carrying out mindless attacks on us motorhomers. Its the fabric of soceity filtering through from the past 10 - 15 years that causes this, and many other problems (IMHO!). Bring back national service!!

By the way, haven't heard from scotjim for a while, are you there jim?

pete.


----------



## Bazbro

Thanks for the timely reminder about the Stopovers campaign, peejay. I was so fired up I forgot to mention it! (I have already, eagerly, 'signed' it)

At present, wild camping (in England and Wales) is on the border of legality, and so one doesn't have the "official sympathy" one is entitled to when things go criminally wrong. But an officially recognised stopover would, and demands for protection from any harrassment experienced would be addressed.

You're right about the fabric of British society disintegrating, but I would go back further - say 25-30 years. We're becoming a nasty, dirty little country, with very low standards, and we really need a political will to redress this. I don't see any political party willing or able to lead in the restoration of common morals to our society.

I despair.

Barry


----------



## 88797

There is a flip side to this and as one how activley wild camps it is a dificult decision to make.

You can look at it like cannabis. (I have smoked but gave it up) I do not object to anyone smoking it but if you totally legalise it it will become a 'controlable element' with taxes and legeslation (I know the pitfalls etc its not an exact comparison). Now to wildcamping, if we have designated stop overs which is a very good thing for those who want it myself included there is a very big danger that along with this carrot there will be the stick of 'You have your stopovers but you can not park up anywere else. I hope this is making sence everybody :roll: 

Basically it would 'take all the fun out of it'

Just my thoughts.

A


----------



## 91568

About 1hr ago I posted at Club80-90 to draw attention to UK Stopovers and so far have had only one reply:

"Whilst this is maybe a welcome idea, this could be potentially very damaging to "sleepingspot" fans....by bringing this to the suits' attention, they are risking more and more "no overnight parking " signs, and ruin the freedom of choice we currently have........which works now because no sign is a good sign........and we all end up parking only where they decide....NOT good at all......crowded and gin palaces everywhere, not real peeps who maybe can't afford sites". (with a little devil-face at the end).


----------



## Bazbro

You're quite right, Chuggaluggs, but at present it's not legally acceptable to stop anywhere you like overnight. You say


> there is a very big danger that along with this carrot there will be the stick of 'You have your stopovers but you can not park up anywere else.


but we can't (legally) park up anywhere else now!

The alternative is making it legal to stop, as in Scotland. Can you realistically see that happening? I can't. No, the realistic and achievable alternative is a network of recognised and legally protected Stopovers, second-best though it may be.


----------



## Anonymous

Good points and well presented B&S.


----------



## fjmike

Its always been my understanding of the law that you can stop anywhere (public land) for 24 hours , is this not the law that the pikeys & truck drivers exploit?


----------



## 91568

fjmike,

I'm pretty certain it's pure fiction, that "24hrs", I'm afraid, (but if necessary I'll deny that I told you!).

There was eventually a better response from Club80-90 btw, generally more in favour of the proposed UK Stopovers.


----------



## Anonymous

Gypsies appear to come under a different law. They seem to be able to break down gates, park anywhere they choose and stay there for a couple of weeks before anyone does anything about it. Then leave and the local taxpayers have to foot the bill for the clean up.

I park for one minute in town and I get told to move on.

This country is becoming very weird.

I am also wondering why young children and women are slaughtered on a daily basis out in Iraq and only provoke a single news item and one sixty plus Briton provokes the whole of this country in a state of shock, political movement and religious factions into action.

Perhaps we ought to get one Iraqi child on TV who is alive and then say he will be bombed in a week. Maybe then we will all get the message.


----------



## Malc

> Gypsies appear to come under a different law. They seem to be able to break down gates, park anywhere they choose and stay there for a couple of weeks before anyone does anything about it. Then leave and the local taxpayers have to foot the bill for the clean up.
> 
> I park for one minute in town and I get told to move on.
> 
> This country is becoming very weird.


Thats because you have not registered as a minority group or person, should you do so, you can claim to have your human rights and ethnic values infringed if you do anything others dont agree with, within the law or otherwise!
Wait for the flak!
Malc


----------



## crissy

> Wait for the flak!


Well, there won't be any coming from this direction!


----------



## 91568

*Wild Scare Delusion*

Flak:

Gypsies in the UK are almost certainly not gypsies. They are likely to be UK or Irish citizens, (and would probably prefer to be referred to as travellers or travelling people, despite the fact that some of them own houses). I have met many travellers and had encounters with groups too.

Some individuals are hard work, some aren't; some are messy buggers, some aren't; some are criminals, some aren't. All this indicates to me that they're pretty much like the rest of us, (although I suspect that on average they may be treading more lightly on this world than do those of us who have vastly more possessions).

If you have found that your council or police are, or appear to be, slow in dealing with them, it could well be that your council just aren't very good at it. They'll also probably be anxious about incurring expense in dealing with an issue which may quite soon go away. Your police are restricted by whatever legislation is applicable to any situation.

"you have not registered as a minority group or person,"

There is nowhere (in the UK) where anyone can go and say, Register me, I'm a minority person.

"should you do so,"

(As above), Where?

"you can claim to have your human rights and ethnic values infringed if you do anything others dont agree with, within the law or otherwise!"

Of course, anyone can try to claim whatever they damn well like, (it doesn't even have to be within reason). If they're found to be wrong in claiming it, the process (of law) may slow down just a little, but it will not be diverted, (except perhaps if diplomatic immunity is claimed, although I'm sure this was not your point).

I can think of only one situation where a person might avoid prosecution for a not very serious offence, and that's where he might be about to be charged with an offence, but is found to be in breach of certain immigration legislation and is deported instead, thereby avoiding expensive legal process.

Btw, although we are no longer at war with Iraq (officially), Iraqi asylum applicants are not deported. To do so would be to shoot in the foot Messers (no error there) Blair and Bush.

Have you ever met a recently arrived and genuine asylum applicant? Such people tend to be very close to terrified, have very few or no possessions, have no English, cannot ever return to their native country, and are, more likely than not, very hungry. Such a situation does not compare well with, for example, that of a Brit who loses his wallet whilst on a fortnight's holiday in France. It is bloody serious.

In my experience, (yes, I have some), apparently genuine asylum applicants are being fairly dealt with in the UK. We should feel proud of that, (amongst the list of things about which we need not feel proud).

I do very sincerely believe that one should not make (gross) generalisations about any groups. Why? Well, to do so just doesn't help anyone.

If it were really OK to generalise, then, as white(?), middle class-ish campervan / motorhome owners, we would all risk of being perceived to be (ill-informed and) intolerant, and we wouldn't want that now, would we.


----------



## Anonymous

The definiton of Gypsy in the dictionary is e.g. vagabond and worse and I would agree that these definitions are unsuitable in todays world.

However, the Gypsy was originally an Indian nomadic tribe that travelled the world. It is in this sense I use the word Gypsy i.e. nomadic. 

It is difficult to use the word Gypsy because it means different things to different poeple e.g. **** which is offensive but I am told it actually means "Good or Kind Person" in Pakistani. If so I wonder why it is offensive. Is Scot or Turk offensive? Jap is offensive but not Swede.

Travellers have to me worse connations than Gypsy but either way, living on someone else's land invariably after damaging entrance gear is hardly conducive to Joe Publics understanding.

I accept some work hard and do earn an honest living unless of course you take into account their lack of contributions to the council tax which pays for the upkeep of the very things they squat on and invariably making it difficult for those that do pay to enjoy the open space.

The Gypsy's\Travellers that use the land behind my garden by the river are enjoying something that I would not be allowed to do. i.e. Park my motorhome there for a night and I bleedin' pay towards its upkeep.

It is a difficult subject with no clear way through to a solution.


----------



## 91568

Storyville: Lost in Transit
Thu 30 Sep, 00:55-01:55 on BBC 4

Each year about 500,000 people try to enter Europe illegally in search of work. This programme follows the journey of two would-be immigrants, Roland and Jonas, as they make their way from Benin, across the Sahara, to Europe. 

They are well educated and charming but lack the essential connections to find decent jobs at home - so are determined to get work aboard to help support their families. 

However, their initial optimism quickly evaporates along with their life savings, as they find themselves at the mercy of the ruthless people-smugglers. Only the toughest and luckiest travellers survive the journey. Will they make it across?


----------



## Detourer

Woww Am I on the right www or what...... wild camping - Gypsys - Iraq - illegal im's. Great stuff!

Show me a clean, crime free etc etc. "Gypsey/Trav" site! Example Ash, Kent.........destroyed farm......moved at great expence to near location....now a total pit. Police car parked at entrance 24/7, why? they found over £500.000 burnt out vehicles/parts on a "raid" oh yes, quite a few were caravans and MH's......How do I know. I , like a few others used to live in the village but couldn't keep up with the thefts, damage and filth. Two dobermans living in the garden stopped break-ins........but hey. give them a chance....some were probably ok and things may get better know they have their own council rep (£34.000 per year). Geniune imigarants (wish I could spell.) ain't seen many, but take a wonder down to Chatham, Rochester or any of the other Medway towns and see what the rest at play......I will say no more! Iraq. I spent many, many years in Islamic counties, listened in the cafes and on the streets......you ain't seen nothin yet!!!!! I know what I would do, but I would be banned from this www. My answer, with family in mind (after doing the vote thing, the letters, the whatever) ? Walk away.......you can keep it. I am here with thousands in Spain. Not by any means all old and retired. HUGE numbers of tradesmen with young families, business men, etc etc. FED UP with the UK. and ask why they came here..........the sun is way down on the list! I closed a UK bussiness (employing 27) and have started again here. Now employing locals and ex-UK's......oh yah, in case I am a marked as a racist....two Moroccans. Crime? My 15 year old daughter goes now out.....can you beleave that, she now goes out on her own! I just remembered. I have been working on the MH today, it's now 03.10 and I forgot to lock it, I think the door is probably open......But, I bet it's still where I left it. Wild camp most weekends........I'm just very very sad.....If "you" can't see what's happening back in the UK then you must be blind.


----------



## Anonymous

Some really good points there Detourer. The prob with UK is that we have been brainwashed from childhood at the greatness of this country when in reality we have mainly been plunderers and opportunitists taking what natural resources etc that we can. Still no change as far as I can see. Our one big ego booster was in World War II and even then through the ignorance of politicians we would have had a arses whipped had it not been for America. (and they would not have bothered if not for Pearl harbour). Because of that our political friendship grew with America which will be our downfall.

How on earth we have the temerity to push our political and moral views on other countries I don't know. I can well understand other religions across the world being fearful of the West and doing everything they can to prevent our social behaviours being forced on them. USA murderers 23000 of its own people per year. Some of UK and Americas biggest industries are porn, arms manufacturing and booze.

Perhaps Mr. Taliban does not want nearly 24 hour porn on his TV and in bookshops, or our rates of child abuse, rape and our funny ways of looking after old people by killing them or torturing them or worse. Perhaps they don't want teenage binge drinking, football hooligans and drug addicts.

Perhaps they don't want our legal system which is geared to make lots of money for those in the industry with justice being totally ignored. 

Anyway - enough said but mark my words, we will pay for all this in the very near future.

p.s ..and if we think we live in a democracy then we are living in cloud cuckoo land. Was the poll tax demorcratic or invading Iraq and fox hunting for example. Privatising the trains was that democratic. Widening the M25 was that democratic. We live in a dictatorship with a smiley face.


----------



## 88847

*Blimey*

I, (not my wife) have just read this complete page and it has concerned me somewhat,
We have not yet taken delivery of our MH , and if my wife read the comments that have been written on this page i think the MH order would be cancelled.........
1)_Are things really this bad_ 
2)are they isolated incidents
3)Is it a specific type of person that is vunerable
4)is the area to be avoided

The list could go on but i dont wish to depress myself anymore

As a newcommer to this forum and i dont yet know any of you guys........
i feel sympathy for anyone who has had a bad experience.........but it is not something i will be telling my wife to much about

Red0ne


----------



## Anonymous

It is my belief that you are just as likely to get into trouble on a package holiday as with any holiday. 99% of everyone has a great time and 1% has their car broken down or lost their passports etc.

So there is certainly no need to worry about motorhoming anymore than you would travelling by any other means.

But many mishaps can be easily avoided by being sensible. This is where I generally fall down. 

So be sensible, drive carefully and you will have a great time.

P.s. And these numerous posts about gas attacks are totaly out of proportion to actual happenings if indeed actual happenings happened.


----------



## Boff

*Re: Blimey*

Hi Red0ne!



Red0ne said:


> I, (not my wife) have just read this complete page and it has concerned me somewhat,
> We have not yet taken delivery of our MH , and if my wife read the comments that have been written on this page i think the MH order would be cancelled.........
> 1)_Are things really this bad_
> 2)are they isolated incidents
> 3)Is it a specific type of person that is vunerable
> 4)is the area to be avoided


then better not tell your wife... :wink: You would just miss too much joy and fun, should you really cancel your MH order.

Pusser is right: There is a certain level of danger within any kind of holiday activity. Even at home you are not totally safe.

And:
1. Things are not this bad.
2. They are isolated incidents.
3. Not sure, but perhaps large and expensive MHs are more likely to be a target of burglars and/or envious vandals.
4. There are certain "hot" areas (like the motorway service stops around Lyon, France), but they can easily be avoided.

In fact, we have so far probably spent more than 300 nights (can't count them anymore) in motorhomes, but only 7 (seven!) of them on camp sites. And so far we had only 2 unpleasant incidents: One "yobs-banging-against-the-wall" and one attempted burglary. But the latter could most probably even had been avoided, had we just applied minimum security measures. And we have learned from this experience.

Best Regards (and enjoy your new MH!)
Gerhard


----------



## 88838

good to see post is back on track - and I hope it will reassure Mrs RedOne that it's [motorhoming] is a great pastime / weekend pursuit / hobby / way to holiday / lifestyle choice. [pick appropriate description as best suits you]

8)


----------



## 92221

Redone:
I think it is safe to say that no matter what you do or where you go there will always be a 'risk'. Some of the comments relating to being sensible are spot on. I have slept in my van in many different places and I've always maintained certain rules.
Park where there is some light on the area
Park near other vehicles especially, I find, lorries.
Have a dog. No one wants to break in to a van and get hurt! 
Get the wife drunk. If she's like mine the dog's a breeze!
Fit some sort of alarm with panic button. Noise will attract attention.
I will be fitting external lights linked to passive infra red sensors. The control panel will issue a beeping inside the vehicle and tell you which sensor has picked up movement. At night you could turn off the beeping and just let the lights come on. You might want the sensors and lights fitted professionally. They need to be flush witht the body work so that they're not knocked off the van everytime you pass a tree.
Take great care about the surrounding area to where you want to stop over. 
Friday and Saturday night when the louts are out is a time to park away from rowdy, pub filled areas or near council estates.
Don't park near where traveller encampments exist.
Of all the above I've found a dog or dogs are the ultimate 'Go away or else'


----------



## Boff

Hi Endura2,

some remarks:

(Street-)Light does not scare off crooks! The spot where they tried to break into our van was brightly illuminated. Of course, the infrared sensor light which goes on when the crooks approach is a different story. It signals them: "You have been detected!"

The proximity of other vehicles does also not scare off crooks! No matter whether they are other vans or lorries.

Regarding dogs: Good idea, provided that the dog is well-educated (not such a coward as one of my aunts has...) and looks and sounds(!) impressive enough.

Unfortuantely I do not really like dogs. I prefer cats. Yes I know that among the family of _felines_ there are some species which would not only scare off any crook, but just eat him up... :twisted: But they are not so easy to keep in a van... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 92221

Boff have you forgotten 'the vicious wife'?


----------



## Anonymous

Spooky - I too love cats Boff but I have stopped having one because I get to upset when they have to go to the vets and beside myself when they have to be put down.

Have you seen Mandys pussy. This would sort out robbers...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite2441-pussy.html


----------



## 88923

Blimey,  

I too was wondering if i'd got onto the right www site - I was half expecting Victor Meldrew to pop up with a comment or two. :evil: 

There are a lot of things that are really very annoying, irritating or downright unacceptable in this country but by comparison with many other places, we are blessed with an embarrasment of riches. I have lived overseas in Italy and in Switzerland. Fabulous countries with so many good things.....but there were also lots of downsides and this is not the place to talk about the positive and negative elements of each country.

So,
Wild Camping? it's not for me, i'm female and usually travel alone, in fact, I often feel a bit vulnerable on some 'proper' sites. I see what Chuggaluggs is getting at and agree but even if I could stop wherever I wanted to, I doubt I would. Having said that, I fully support the campaigns for anything that gives people a bit of freedom and a few more choices. 

and one final thought.... nothing to do with MH's but more to do with the occasional reality check that we all need now and again.

many years ago during the miners strike (my late father was a miner for 20+ years) I was sat with someone in one of the centres (soup kitchen type things) and she said to me ....'I'm not a Buddist but I hope and pray that Margaret Thatcher comes back as a black, disabled, gay, drug addicted, single mother living in a high rise flat in the London Borough of Camden....then she might really understand what life is like at the hard end....'


How lucky am I? 
I've got MH!!!!!!!!!!   :lol: :lol: 


Banjo 8) 

keep smiling everyone


----------



## Anonymous

I hope to God maggie doesn't come back as anything. That would finish me off.


----------



## 92221

Ah brilliant!
We start off talking about MH friendly parking which heads into an obvious link like security in MHs and we end up with reflections on society and now Maggie Thatcher.
Could someone please set up a Maggie Thatcher forum and a 'Let's put society right!' forum.
Maybe an Elton John 'Wild Camp' ing forum as well?


Jak


----------



## 88923

From MH to MT in just a few posts. 8O 

Is that scary or are we just very versatile :lol: 

By the way, Pusser, I'm with you on that thought re MT. Never again! :twisted: 

Banjo 8)


----------



## 88847

Thanx All

sorry for the delay in the response but , i got busy,

No i wont be cancelling the MH,(paid the deposit :roll: 

Have taken all the comments and sugestions and put them into one of the vacant braincells i have left

Paul


----------



## 90172

hi all, i am an old newbie on this forum having been off line due to pc failure and a nasty virus laptop caught so i am now back after a year off.
first i would like to point out that www.wildcamping.co.uk is back on too. aplace where "safe" overnighting spots can be listed.
also due to events of the last 12 months i have become involved in a campaign to alter the laws of the land.
we have all said "how can he be a judge" when a silly sentence or judgement is handed down
most of us seem to consider that we, the motorist is targeted by the police because we are easier targets than the criminals.
there is a solution. there will be a website very soon but for information about the campaign contact me by e-mail and i will send details. you can then decide if you want to add your voice to those of us that are trying to improve things. i look forward to hearing from you all
roi from n wales


----------



## 93001

Hi scotjimland

I was very sorry to hear of your 'incident' in Suffolk. I didn't read your original post on the actual details that occurred but your current post was sufficient to give us the 'willy's'.

We are totally new to MH'ing, and at the stage where we are still looking for our first. What attracts us is the freedom MH'ing gives. But with that freedom comes (it would appear) some vunerability.

This issue has always been at the back of our minds, but I don't want it to destroy our 'dream', and we would gain some comfort knowing if the type of incident you unfortunately experienced is extreamly rare - I hope it is, I am convinced it is.

We do hope your experiences are soon forgotten and that you can put it all behind you and enjoy what the future will no doubt bring  

Best Wishes
Den n Jill


----------



## Judy

While I support the over night stop overs crusade for the UK, I think I'd still be very uneasy of parking in supermarket car parks/service stations for the night as there is the vandalism element to consider. I feel much safer when parked up at Aires in France but not at service stations only official aires. In fact I feel a lot safer in Europe at night on the streets in villages or small towns then I do here in the UK.


----------



## 90172

as well as the pir's and lights a sign saying that the vehicle is alarmed and autoconnects to police on the side [in several languages] is useful. it doesn't have to be true a loud noise is effective as well as dogs barking. 
On the other side. i have been vanning for 4 years now mainly in the uk and wild camping all the time and have not had a single incident. maybe the sign works. it might be they look at my old beddy and think there are no good pickings. in scotland i have friends amongst the [true] traveller families and am always welcome to join them. they are great people. i always avoid places where they are dirty and have rubbish piled up. i love the freedom of wildcamping [and the cost]
it is good to see discussions like this tho. 
as to being safer on the continent, i recently read about vanners "gassed" unconcious while they slept. they woke to find the van ransacked. i think it was in spain. 
it makes those pir's a very good idea


----------



## peejay

Hi roi,

The debate about whether gassing really happens has been well dicussed on this forum, (mild understatement), do a forum search (at the bottom of the last 20 posts on the homepage) with 'narcotic' as the key word and all will be revealed......

pete


----------



## Texas

Having once been victims of an overnight burglary in an 'Aire de Service' in France. My van now bristles with anti-scum devices. This unhappy incident has not, and never will, put us off overnighting in the splendidly equipped Aires that one finds on French 'Autoroutes', Since this misfortune...which happened 3 years ago, we have spent many nights in numerous 'Aires' without further misshap. We've never even tried out our 'detterants'...or perhaps we unknowingly have?

Texas


----------



## Texas

*MH Friendly parking*

 On the odd occasion, when we have been too tired to continue driving on the 'Autoroutes', We look for a parking area attached to the peages, preferably ones with a police post, they are usually well lit even if there is no-one on duty.

Although it can be a bit noisy (If your tired you'll hardly notice it) we have never had any incidents or been asked to move on.

Texas :wink:


----------



## 88765

Hi, we are new to MH only got our van late last aug had a few weekend trips to north wales and realised buying the van was the best thing we ever did!
This year our first WE away approaching and the idea of wild camping was really appealing, the freedom ect, but after reading this page i realise i am very nieve (cant spell), I probably wont WC now as the idea of breakins ect terrifies me.
Im not complaining just sorry to hear of ppl misfortunes and how sad it is that some ppl want to ruin others enjoyment.
And grateful as reading this could of saved me from the same!!
But on a cheerie note "all together now "....... MH rocks!!!!!!


----------



## JustRadio

I have a little VW Westfalia and have stopped in the course of business, saving on the hotels, on Motorway service areas, multistorey car parks, lay-bys, trucks stops, aires, etc etc and have never had a problem. I'm thinking at the moment about upgrading to a big older Hymer for some longer term travelling, I wonder if this will make me more noticeable and liable to "attention"?

We did once have a problem at Fort Augustus in Winter, but in those days I had a rather eccentric vehicle built to go overland to China on Bedford truck chassis, and the split door was open at the top, AND it had a woodburner installed (by me). It did look a bit ***** and some louts jeered us out of their window, nothing more. When my boxer/dane cross put her feet on the door and looked out there was a rapid disappearing act!


----------



## Boff

Shellflan said:


> This year our first WE away approaching and the idea of wild camping was really appealing, the freedom ect, but after reading this page i realise i am very nieve (cant spell), I probably wont WC now as the idea of breakins ect terrifies me.


Hi Shellflan,

don't be too afraid here. First, burglaries also do happen on five-star camp sites. And the most dangerous places are large, busy car parks at tourist attractions and supermarkets *in broad daylight!*

The only thing you should really avoid (at least on the Continent, not sure about UK) is overnighting on motorway lay-bys and service stations. Especially in France, even more especially in Southern France, and most specially at all around Lyon.

I would not consider motorway stations as "Wild Camping" anyway.

So if you are on the motorway in Southern France and get tired, leave it, drive some km away from the motorway, find a small village and stop either on an official motorhome aire or if none is available just on the car park besides the church. Or, even better, opposite of the local _Gendarmerie_.

Best Regards and happy wild camping,
Gerhard


----------



## JustRadio

Texas said:


> My van now bristles with anti-scum devices. Texas


Would you mind listing your favoured "anti scum" devices, (the legal ones anyway, don't put down the sawn-off or the taser :lol: )


----------



## JustRadio

scotjimland said:


> Hi All
> 
> A week has passed since our ordeal at Aldeburgh. Jim and Janet


I know how disturbing things like this can be, and it does take time to wear off, but wear off it will. My Scottish experience posted the other day was not dissimilar and it did make us move behind a toilet block! It didn't and hasn't stopped me from doing it in the last 10 years since.

Last year at West Wittering seafront (I think) I passed a great night, and shared some beer, with a neighbouring Hymer and woke to a sea view in the dawn that isn't available without some small risk.

I was much more disturbed when sound asleep in my boat, with a pal on (not too good a) watch in the wheelhouse, when I was raided 6 miles off Portland Bill at 06.00 by four fully armed Customs and Excise officers, one who came in my cabin and woke me up, waited while I dressed, and then searched the boat, leaving without an apology.

We need to be a good deal more vigilant for our civil liberties and a new solution to the drugs/yob culture. I heard a newsreader the other day posing the question, "Are we losing the fight against drugs?" Stupid question, it was lost years ago.


----------



## 89867

Beginning to wonder if I picked the right forum name with all this resentment of travellers! If you ditch the letterbox and are prepared to move occasionally I guess you could live like a ***** (language lessons from Brad Pitt, who gives an insight into the Gypsy bare knuckle fight scene in 'Snatch' and a brilliant execution of the language). 
We are just retiring at present and contemplating the full time existence. I hate that huge pile of post when you get back from a trip. We travel extensively in the Benelux countries and Germany and find them very crime free. It may be another urban myth but I have heard it said that the young brits that hang around the costas scratching an existence from time share and drug dealing are a strong bet for any criminal activity.


----------



## JustRadio

I shall find myself with a smaller pension than I had hoped when we sell up here, but enough to generate a modest income and live OK. It occurred to me though to rent the replacement house and move onto wheels for a year or so, it would hike up the income nicely in the short term and with a mix of my boat, a Hymer, relatives, plus a shared use of a flat in Spain, I reckon I could go on quite nicely without a UK bricks and morter base. It's the dog that has me worried.

A man I know who went cruising used an agency in Poole called "Prospects", I think, to field all his mail and deal with stuff. I think whether here or abroad I would like to do that, simplification is going to be my keyword.

I think some freebie nights when appropriate would be OK, but I don't think I would plan other than formal camp sites or CL's, in part because I don't want to move every day, or necessarily every week. A month here and a month there I think. A chance to meet people and join in locally, (wherever that is).

(and yes, "Snatch" is a truly memorable fantastic film. Brilliant charactisation especially Brad Pitt, Turkish and "Brick Top"; even Vinnie dun good).


----------

